# Driving the Stelvio Pass in your MH



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I drove the Stelvio the best part of 10 years ago now in my 2 seater sportscar...and a superb experience it was too!

Now I'm hoping to repeat the exercise next summer...but in my 27 foot MH  

Has anyone on here successfully traversed the Stelvio in their MH? If so what length is your P&J and how was the experience?

I seem to recall MH's doing it (up the 48 or so switchbacks) but cannot recall if they struggled or not

Cheers

Graham


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We drove over a few years ago in our 5.9m La Strada, height was the worry on the Bormio side as we climbed up through the tunnels which appear to be narrow, twisty, dark and low but we didn't have a problem.

There's a regular bus service up to the top from both sides with regular size single deckers.

Its a long way down and some of the tornanti are a bit tight, and much of the ascending traffic stopped to keep out of way

cheers alan

PS I cant add any photos at the moment I'll try again later


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers Alan

I have some good memories but they are fading with age :lol: 

What height was/is your La Strada?

Graham


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We're the one on the right with the bikes on the backby the way.

The La Strada was about 3.1m, 2.9m plus the TV aerial.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

If they can do it,any motorhome can,





 :lol:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers folks  

Those photos bring back some memories :lol: It was a bit easier in my TVR though...

My Bess is 3.0/3.1 M high so I should be OK then

Graham


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi. 

We drove the Stelvio Pass in September a couple of years ago in our 7m van. It is doable but prepare yourself for much buttock clenching...

We were coming from Italy into Switzerland. There are warning signs at the bottom that it is not suitable for vehicles longer than 10m. There are 48 tight hairpins on the way up and, in almost every case, we had to swing out into the oncoming carriageway. 

Apart from the sharpness of the hairpins, another reason to swing out (on the Italian side, at least, where the road condition is not great) is to prevent grounding your chassis. This, unfortunately, is exactly what we did early on, ripping off part of the wiring loom for our alarm system :-(

Other interesting events were meeting a motorhome going the other way on a bend (which I think had brake fade, judging by the look on the driver's face) and it deciding to snow heavily 15 mins from the top!

The Swiss side was much nicer but it's not something we will do again.

Cheers
CD


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers for that

I agree it will be a one time affair in a MH :lol: 

Graham


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Keep us posted Graham and maybe a video as well.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Graham wen are u thinking of going


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

In August on our return from the Italian Lakes...

I know its not great but as I teach we have to go in the summer.

Graham


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

We did the grosslockner pass in Austria stunning m8 I have pic wen I figure out how to put them up I will. It was 28 degrees and snow on the ground stunning


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We came over the Grossglockner in late September heading north. We left Lienz in bright sunshine but by the time we got up to Franz Jo's viewpoint the mist was down and the top of the mountain was hidden, the valley and the glacier looked particularly gloomy and it was cold, but the cafe and cucken were good and the place was nearly empty.

Up at the summit there was snow all around and the road looked to have been cleared in the previous couple of days with little snow piles by the side of the road. There were huge icicles hanging from the roof of the summit tunnel, it all looked rather dangerous if one of them fell off.

On the northern side there was thick mist, no views at all at times not even down into the little valleys. There was no view at all from the Eagle Viewpoint (?), disappointing as its an excellent viewpoint.

Overall considering the toll charge, we were charged as a car, it was an interesting drive but would have been so much better with better weather. We have been up there before one a day trip from Zell am See when the weather was wall to wall blue skies, but this year it was the most direct route north, and I like the mountains.

By the way the Grossglockner is a motorway compared to the Stelvio.

Skipping to another thread, I get much less hassle with me sitting on the edge being RHD rather than having a LHD van and my other half being close to the edge, she's nervous enough when she's in the middle of the road!

cheers alan


----------

